# yoyo loach aggressive?



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

got a yoyo loach today from raok here on tpt. after hes been in the tank now for few hours hes happy and nippy at all the fish, angels and brass tetras. he looks to be playing but dont want him to be mean to the other fish, i know its only been hours so ill know for sure bythe weekend if hes a satan loach or not lol.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I would say he is checking out his tank mates and seeing which ones will play with him. Do you only have one? If so, I would get a couple more. They love to play and would enjoy the company of his own species.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

yes only one and hes about 3.5" i have to order some from my lfs to get more around here. i figure hes being crazy since hes chasing the angles around and stressing them out but the angels are going this weekend even if i have to give them to the lfs lol.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

do you think he would be happy with other loaches like chinese zerba loachs or do they need to be all yoyo . i figure like most fish same species but looks like slim chance on finding more yoyo around here.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Unfortunately, getting a single Yoyo loach is not a good thing. They need companions, at least two or three more. Of course, if you have a 3.5in one now and get two or three one-inchers they will be chased to hell and back. So it is hard to give a good recommendation... It will disturb quiet fish, even though it is just trying to play. Some other rough fish like Tiger Barbs might be good companions. Not sure about other loaches, one of them might end up being the chased one and suffer.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

im gonna try to get a local guy to order some yoyo loaches next week. i can get other loaches here for cheap but no yoyo. anyone know who sells them?
trying petsmart to see if they have them, petco doesnt get them. there both about 1hr away from me to .



if i cant get anymore loaches ill have to try and catch him and put him in a 20long i have with just endlers and guppys, im sure hell drive them crazy to lol.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Get him/her other botia loaches around his size and they should play.
I have one striata with botia dario and histrionica and they all play together.

These fish should not be kept in singles. You need at least around five of them.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the info miliac, im reading they will eat some soft plants?


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

It'll likely eat your endlers and guppies, a 20L is not big enough. Good luck finding more! Check aquabid.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for taking my loach!

I've never seen the bugger harm any fish, just a few shrimp when I hadn't fed him in a week...

He is very energetic though... Kept the loach with CPDs and Dwarf corries, because he was a hitch hiker.

Maybe he is just stressed?

-Andrew


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 8, 2008)

I have 3 yo-yo loaches and they won't leave my angel alone. The other fish seem fine though. I also do notice they destroy some of my plants.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

As others have already stated, YoYo's like most loaches are social fish and need to be in groups of 5 or more. The petsmarts around here carry them from time to time. I have also seen them on aquabid.com.


----------



## kyle loves gars (Mar 12, 2009)

ive got my yoyo in my community 29 with a dojo loach, and 3 clown loaches... he hangs out with all of them and seems to favor the dojo


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

i either have a zebra or yoyo loach but hes the most peaceful fish in my tank, he shares the bottom with 3 albino cories and a red tailed shark who is peaceful but at times will sorta swim against the loach but it doesnt seem too aggressive. anyways, ive had my 1 loach for years and hes happy and thinks hes a cory.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

kyle loves gars said:


> ive got my yoyo in my community 29 with a dojo loach, and 3 clown loaches... he hangs out with all of them and seems to favor the dojo


A 29 gal tank is too small for a yoyo loach(botia almorae) and far too small for clowns and dojos. A 75 is minimum for small clowns with the need to expand to a 6 ft. tank coming in a year or so. Dojos are cool water fish and should not be kept with clowns at their optimum temps of 78-82.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

organic sideburns said:


> ive had my 1 loach for years and hes happy and thinks hes a cory.


 You may think your fish is happy but it's not likely given their natural habits and needs. Please go to loachesonline and study the information supplied by people who have been keeping them and studying them for decades. For the sake of the fish. It's amazing how different they behave when they are kept as they should be and are truly happy!


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

plaakapong said:


> You may think your fish is happy but it's not likely given their natural habits and needs. Please go to loachesonline and study the information supplied by people who have been keeping them and studying them for decades. For the sake of the fish. It's amazing how different they behave when they are kept as they should be and are truly happy!


trust me my loach is happy. he digs in the substrate all day digging for snails. he swims vertical along the glass shaking his tail like hes dancing and follows my 3 cories around like hes one of them. granted, if he had more of his own kind, he'd me happier, but hes still a happy loach.

here he is, its a zebra loach i think..








the loach hanging out in my clay pot covered in java moss cave:


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Mine is always chasing someone. But other then the betta (I moved the betta out) all the other fish out run him and it has not been a problem.
I am sure he would like company but his friend jumped out and the pet shop wont get any more in for a couple months.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

organic sideburns said:


> trust me my loach is happy. he digs in the substrate all day digging for snails. he swims vertical along the glass shaking his tail like hes dancing and follows my 3 cories around like hes one of them. granted, if he had more of his own kind, he'd me happier, but hes still a happy loach.
> 
> here he is, its a zebra loach i think..
> 
> ...


geez that is a dario
like it has been written go to loaches online
a dojo needs colder water than most other loaches
but go to the source for true info! Loaches online
loaches (and corys) would prefer a sandy substrate. It is better on the barbels (mouth whiskers)


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

doh! never even heard of a dario loach lol. 
btw my water is cool, my heater broke years ago.


----------



## fishdweeb (Nov 3, 2007)

I had two yo yo's ...they both tried to commit suicide by jumping out of the tank. One went to the big tank in the sky, the other my wife found on the floor and said "honey???, something weird is on the floor".


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

"follows my 3 cories around like hes one of them."
If you were stuck in a cage with 3 chimps for the rest of your life you would probably hang out with them, play with them, eat whatever is given, and smell like them too. Would you be happy?

As newshound said, botia dario


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

plaakapong said:


> "follows my 3 cories around like hes one of them."
> If you were stuck in a cage with 3 chimps for the rest of your life you would probably hang out with them, play with them, eat whatever is given, and smell like them too. Would you be happy?
> 
> As newshound said, botia dario


:icon_roll
why so serious?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Botia dario is a loach, I thought. Aren't they in the loach family? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botia I'm confused. :confused1:


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

organic sideburns said:


> :icon_roll
> why so serious?


I don't mean to give anyone a hard time, but I do take fishkeeping seriously. I would hope that we all consider the well-being of the fish and do our best to meet their needs. As we would with a dog, cat, or any other living thing in our care.

Sewingalot,
"loach" is a common name for many species, botias are one group.


----------

